# Roli's old 155g finally set up



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought Roli's 155g and just got it set up last night but there will be some changes here and there. First will be gravel changed to Caribsea super naturals black sand. 8 bags needed. I'll try and post pics.


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

Set up last night


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks nice, is that a real stump on the left side? If so it looks really good.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice set up.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Look great is thT stand DIY stand?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

No there is no sump for this tank yet. And yes the stand is DIY. Here are a few more pics now that there are some fish in it.


----------

